# Why?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Today is a silly day known as "Groundhog" day....and the story goes that if the groundhog sees his shadow that there will be six more weeks of bad weather. For whatever reason the stove pipe hatters in the hamlet of Puxatawney, PA make a big deal of this day.....seems they have do what liberals do and encourage folks....or groundhogs in this instance....to not work. Yes, the hatters now do the forecasting for the groundhog that they have named "Phil"...and placed Phil as the "token" forecaster.

To further complicate the tradition, the hatters forecasted six more weeks of bad weather this morning even though it was completely overcast(raining/snowing).....hence NO SHADOW.

Hmmmm.

Regards, Mike

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/02/02/pennsylvania-groundhog-forecasts-6-more-weeks-of-winter/21137883/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So the sun is out here so that means winter is over here?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm. Looks like it is a big hoax. Just an excuse for 12000 people to get drunk outside? I assume they sell beer there. Not sure why else that many people would show?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Most any small town would take on that economic shot in the arm in the middle of winter . If it works for them go for it .


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dad always says that in our area 6 more weeks of winter is an early spring!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

farmerbrown said:


> Most any small town would take on that economic shot in the arm in the middle of winter .


Nothing wrong with the town improving the economic situation.....but why take the star of the show...out of the show? ....and make a prediction contrary to the legend?

"Despite the German legend, Phil's handlers don't wait to see if he sees his shadow - as he likely would not have on such an overcast day. Instead, the Inner Circle decide on the forecast ahead of time and announce it on Gobbler's Knob, a tiny hill in the town for which the groundhog is named, about 65 miles northeast of Pittsburgh."

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> Today is a silly day known as "Groundhog" day....and the story goes that if the groundhog sees his shadow that there will be six more weeks of bad weather.


It is six more weeks of winter. This is great weather we are having. Do a little skiing everyday. I could live like this year around but would have to back to factory life.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll take 8 more weeks of winter please. Mulchers work better in the snow than mud anyday.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

About the midpoint of winter here even though it can stay till April and we always get a snow in May regardless


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I always say if he doesn't see his shadow, then spring will b here in 42 days, otherwise six more weeks of winter. Either way, usually bout right for here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Same up here, either way winter breaks about the middle of March regardless of what the overgrown rat says.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate this stupid "holiday", too (as if there's anything "holy" about it). Looks like Wisconsin wants a piece of this holiday. The groundhog seems to be getting tired of it, too.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2015/02/02/383348084/watch-groundhog-in-wisconsin-takes-a-bite-out-of-mayors-ear


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw that video on the weather channel....I thought right then I would have slapped that darn thing in the dirt and stomped the crap out it.

We kill those dang things on site here....they are nothing but destructive vermin.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have never understood the big to do about Groundhog Day either. Here I shoot everyone I see......you wouldn't believe how many soybean vines just one groundhog can eat. By mid summer it's easy to tell where they have a burrow from the big bare spot in the soybean field.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

They do the same thing with clover

Only thing they are good at indicating is where there is dry ground


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Yesterday is a different holiday for my family. Or at least a day of note. It comes from an old timer my father was herdsman for way back when. Candlemass day, which used to be a feast day when the church had one every few weeks. Anyway, its the day that if you have half your feed left you are set til pasture will be up in the spring. I'm right at half my round bales, so I should be good.


----------

